# Any bowl segmenting people out there?



## Jolie0708 (Jul 9, 2021)

I have wanted to try some segmenting on bowls, I have my cut off sled ready & my stop for lengths, my only question is how thick the segments should be? Or what have yall done as far as thickness? What's too thin? Total novice here, but ready to learn & branch out more other than smaller bowls & pens. Thanks so much for the info in advance!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2021)

Anxious to see the responses here! I've seen several in the past, some of which are beyond awesome! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 9, 2021)

I don't think there's a set standard. All personal preference in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2021)

First on I ever did I just used 3/4" stock and then cut it to various lengths as I went along to make the rings. You can also add thinner pieces between the thicker rings for visual effect. Different colors of woods etc. It's all up to the maker. They can be simple to very complex.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 9, 2021)

I am not a bowl turner as of the moment but I am a bowl inspector.  I have run up on everything from 3 species glued side by side leaving a vertical stripe bowl, to a cousin who makes bowls with a 3 and 4 digit piece count. As does our "LAMPSHADE" turner here on woodbarter.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 9, 2021)

@barry richardson

Barry does some incredible random segmented stuff.


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2021)

I do nothing but segmented bowls (well over 500 so far) but not the kind you are probably thinking of. You can see mine here and beyond:

www.phinds.com/bowlcentral/

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2021)

I've done some, use what thickness works for you. Just make sure all the pieces you use for each ring are the same. You can vary from ring to ring but it's important that they are the same for individual rings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 10, 2021)

phinds said:


> I do nothing but segmented bowls (well over 500 so far) but not the kind you are probably thinking of. You can see mine here and beyond:
> 
> www.phinds.com/bowlcentral/


Thank you for sharing your bowls! They are awesome! I wondered if what I had in my head (kinda the same, but a little different) would work. Now I see how you put them together kinda. I'll try one soon & see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 10, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> First on I ever did I just used 3/4" stock and then cut it to various lengths as I went along to make the rings. You can also add thinner pieces between the thicker rings for visual effect. Different colors of woods etc. It's all up to the maker. They can be simple to very complex.


I was wondering if some of my 3/4" would be to thin. I'm assuming it works ok?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> I was wondering if some of my 3/4" would be to thin. I'm assuming it works ok?


Itll be fine. This one was just 3/4" thicknsses,

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 10, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 10, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Itll be fine. This one was just 3/4" thicknsses,
> View attachment 212428View attachment 212429


Thank you! That is beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2021)

@larry C does a lot of segmented turnings if I remember correctly. Maybe he'll have some input as well. I think his stuff has a gazillion pieces!


----------



## larry C (Jul 10, 2021)

Here's on of my lampshades, with and without the light turned on. There are 3,168 pieces, 45 layers of 72 pieces each. This one took about
3 weeks or so, and was made from "odds and ends" left over from other projects. 
Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 10, 2021)

larry C said:


> Here's on of my lampshades, with and without the light turned on. There are 3,168 pieces, 45 layers of 72 pieces each. This one took about
> 3 weeks or so, and was made from "odds and ends" left over from other projects.
> Larry
> 
> View attachment 212431View attachment 212432


That is awesome! Maybe one day I could get to that place of making a few like that but I can barely keep up with my 10 fingers much less 3,000 + pieces just yet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 10, 2021)

Is there a program or Anything that helps with how long to make the segments to form a decent shape bowl? Im so anxious to start, but can't figure out how long each piece in the different rings should be to get larger or smaller in diameter. Thank Ya'll for all your input so far!


----------



## larry C (Jul 10, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Is there a program or Anything that helps with how long to make the segments to form a decent shape bowl? Im so anxious to start, but can't figure out how long each piece in the different rings should be to get larger or smaller in diameter. Thank Ya'll for all your input so far!



I use "Seg Pro" and a jig made by Tom Lohman....it makes design and assembly a lot easier. If you're serious about segmented turning, both open and closed, make yourself a "wedgie sled", and get the individual wedge from "Jerry Bennet". This is the quickest and most accurate system that I've used......good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 10, 2021)

larry C said:


> I use "Seg Pro" and a jig made by Tom Lohman....it makes design and assembly a lot easier. If you're serious about segmented turning, both open and closed, make yourself a "wedgie sled", and get the individual wedge from "Jerry Bennet". This is the quickest and most accurate system that I've used......good luck!


I've got a wedgie sled, didn't know about "seg pro" though! Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> I've got a wedgie sled, didn't know about "seg pro" though! Thank you so much!


I've got the same setup , I like it. Have you looked at his website? Has a lot of info on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2021)

Also, just use some pine or something crappy when you first start cutting to get an idea of how things go. Then move on to your better scrap wood, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 10, 2021)

I have made lots of segmented forms, no bowls though. I use wedges and my table saw cross cut sled. A chopsaw will work but not as well... Will post some pics when I get back, am traveling now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 2, 2021)

Just ran up on blocklayer.com , segmented bowl app.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Just ran up on blocklayer.com , segmented bowl app.


If I checked the right ap, it is useful for so much more, especially in the building trades. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 2, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> If I checked the right ap, it is useful for so much more, especially in the building trades. Chuck


True but I dont think she was heading down that bunny trail at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank Ya'll! I'll take a look at it see what I can find.


----------



## Karda (Aug 14, 2021)

I am new to segmenting and still find it very confusing, i am still working on the sled. Check out segmented turning on Utube you will find more information than you need


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 15, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> I have made lots of segmented forms, no bowls though. I use wedges and my table saw cross cut sled. A chopsaw will work but not as well... Will post some pics when I get back, am traveling now...


Would you be able to post those pictures now? Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2021)

Segmented turning was the reason I purchased a incra miter 1000 HD miter gage. And now that I have it it's my go to miter gage for all things. It's now set up on my new saw. They make a small sled that I can attach and remove the gage to when needed and I'm thinking of getting that. A good miter gage is very helpful to get accurate angles for the glue up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ebill (Aug 17, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Just ran up on blocklayer.com , segmented bowl app.



- I also used: https://cdelker.bitbucket.io/segbowl/ for my first couple of bowls. While not super complex, its easy to get the idea of how to layout segments/layers to get a form. 

- ebill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 17, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Would you be able to post those pictures now? Chuck


Naw, its just a wedge clamped to a table sled, not much value added from what's already been said, youtube is your friend...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 17, 2021)

ebill that is a neat calculator how do you get it, is there more


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 18, 2021)

There's nothing standard. It all comes out in the design. I saw one woman turner at the Bellevue Arts Fair that made large turnings made with segments 1/8" square. It was mind boggling how many pieces there were. IIRC, the sign said 6000.

For me 3/4" thick is a starting point, but I'll go thinner for smaller turnings and larger for bigger turnings. This one used 1" thick pieces for the maple parts.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ebill (Aug 21, 2021)

Karda said:


> ebill that is a neat calculator how do you get it, is there more


- I don't think its a 'get it' kind of program. You just use it on the web page. Don't know if there is any 'more' ... I just ran across it while trying to understand segmenting when I was first starting to segment. 

- ebill


----------



## ebill (Aug 21, 2021)

Steve Smith said:


> There's nothing standard. It all comes out in the design. I saw one woman turner at the Bellevue Arts Fair that made large turnings made with segments 1/8" square. It was mind boggling how many pieces there were. IIRC, the sign said 6000.
> 
> For me 3/4" thick is a starting point, but I'll go thinner for smaller turnings and larger for bigger turnings. This one used 1" thick pieces for the maple parts.



- great looking turning. Can I ask what you used for the black rings/accents ?

- ebill


----------



## Karda (Aug 21, 2021)

i found a segment calculator i the google play store on my phone search segment calculator. Stephan Ogle mentioned it in one of his videos


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 22, 2021)

@ebill The upper and lower rings are African blackwood and the short pieces in the feature ring are Gabon ebony.


----------



## ebill (Aug 22, 2021)

Steve Smith said:


> @ebill The upper and lower rings are African blackwood and the short pieces in the feature ring are Gabon ebony.


- thank you. 

rgds


----------



## Toad (Aug 29, 2021)

Check out Jerry Bennett , segeasy , on YouTube.


----------

